# Some recent insects and spiders



## kyrontf (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all!  Here are a few shots I took over the last couple of weeks.  C&C welcome.

1. A cute lacewing.  I've never seen one of these around here before.  Maybe Nothochrysa sp.?






2. A weevil of some sort I found indoors.  Held up against the sky for the shot before being released outside.  It wasted no time in getting to work - it immediately started nibbling on the leaf I put it on as can be seen just behind the snout.





3. Male Evarcha proszynskii I believe.  Focus stacked from 5 shots.





4. Another male Evarcha proszynskii.  Stacked from 3 shots.





5. A male wolf spider's face.  Stacked from 3 shots.  This is a heavy crop because the lighting did not work out as I'd intended.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 24, 2012)

All crisp, nice shots!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy Hannah, fantastic set! Just... wow.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## kyrontf (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Rotanimod, PixelRabbit, cgipson1.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 24, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jriepe (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm definitely impressed.  These are super.

Jerry


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2012)

Love them! Great shots!


----------



## kyrontf (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Tony S, jriepe, LizardKing.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 24, 2012)

Good work on the jumper shots, sir. Tis my favorite kind of spider to photograph and look at images of.


----------



## groan (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy Crap! These are awesome! 
Stacked wolf is fantastic. I love it when they sit still for you.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2012)

Sparky like!


----------



## kyrontf (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, TheFantasticG, groan, 480sparky! 



TheFantasticG said:


> Good work on the jumper shots, sir. Tis my favorite kind of spider to photograph and look at images of.



They're my favorites too.  They're so curious and fun to work with.



groan said:


> Holy Crap! These are awesome!
> Stacked wolf is fantastic. I love it when they sit still for you.



That's the first time I've had much luck getting a wolf spider to stay in one spot.   Even he was running around all over the place.  Luckily he stopped for a rest just long enough to line up and fire off those 3 shots.


----------



## EDL (Apr 27, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Especially like the wolf spider and the aphid (holding it up for the background was good idea and the blue with the aphid's coloration looks very good).

Personally, I'd never have mentioned the crop job on wolfie, it looks perfect, just as if it was intended


----------



## Dracaena (Apr 29, 2012)

Amazing spider shots!Especially nr 3 does great! Amazing stacks.


----------



## neilwharton (Apr 29, 2012)

Amzing capture the last one is amazing nice work


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 29, 2012)

Great set, esp like the first one.


----------



## kyrontf (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, EDL, Dracaena, neilwharton, orionmystery!


----------

